# My mates 320bhp 4wd Peugeot 205



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes the title is correct a 320bhp all wheel drive Pug 205

Watched my mate build this from a bare shell up, basically its a 1998 Subaru Impreza WRX STi Version 4 with a pug 205 shell on top, OK not that straight forward as a lot of fabrication work has gone into it, but as you can see from the pictures and vids he has done a cracking job!!

Pics







Videos


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Huge huge pics, looks interesting, reminds me of a builder in Mansfield area who used to do them.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Cracking looking motor, looks some serious fun 👍


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll try and sort the pic sizes!!:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks ace.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Huge huge pics, looks interesting, reminds me of a builder in Mansfield area who used to do them.


Sounds like Dimma maybe Shaun? They built 4WD Sierra Cosworth powered 205's and 309's back in the 80's and 90's. 

Alan W


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Huge huge pics, looks interesting, reminds me of a builder in Mansfield area who used to do them.


This was all done in his single garage!! He did the same sort of thing a few years ago with a Escort and had the subaru impreza engine in the rear and it was RWD too, but it was to light at the front as all the weight was a the rear and it didn't handle too well, so he sold it and built this beast instead!!!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Sounds like Dimma maybe Shaun? They built 4WD Sierra Cosworth powered 205's and 309's back in the 80's and 90's.
> 
> Alan W


This is the company who did the bodykit, he tried to replicate the 205 T16 style.

Ive driven it around Curbough sprint track myself before it was mapped and because it weighs nothing at all and 300bhp, its bloody quick and the car can easy go sidewards when coming out of a corner and your too quick on the throttle!!!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is a link to my friend James website with info on his builds of this Pug 205 and his old project Escort!!

http://www.jrbespokebuilds.co.uk/


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Sounds like Dimma maybe Shaun? They built 4WD Sierra Cosworth powered 205's and 309's back in the 80's and 90's.
> 
> Alan W


Dimma did the kits but a small garage added the 4x4 running gear, from Cosworths iirc.

*edit, i think it was these chaps http://www.djm-motorsport.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dimma history HERE.

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a fantastic achievement, and a cracking looking car. :thumb: :car:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

That is awesome !


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fantastic


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Another vid


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

This and the 4x4 Astra are probably 2 of the best build threads over on scoobynet. Love it when people think outside the box.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Willows-dad said:


> This and the 4x4 Astra are probably 2 of the best build threads over on scoobynet. Love it when people think outside the box.


The Astra is Ian's car, must be something in the water in the Midlands as my mate James and Ian both from the there!!!


----------

